# Orange beach flats



## Nite Legend (Oct 12, 2009)

Will be coming to Orange Beach this weekend and will be fishing a 19ft skiff.. Was wondering if somebody could point me in the right direction to find some reds on the flats.. Sure would appreciate any help anybody can give me.. I was told to look for Garbo on this forum...


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

I dunno about "flats" fishing for redfish in Orange Beach, but they should be bunched up around some of the busted up piers especially near the creek mouths near deeper water.

Perdido pass (near the bridge) is loaded with them too ;-)

Hope this helps!


----------



## Nite Legend (Oct 12, 2009)

THANKS Pier#r ARE YOU ON ECPFF ALSO???


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I was there last week and saw guides anchored under the bridge at the pass. I saw one boat catch a nice redfish, photo it and release. These folks were using live LY's on bottom.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

haven't been in a while but i always fish specks and reds at night.... when you get down stop in at moe's and ask him.... it helps to gresse his palm if he's there by stocking up on baits... mo is a local guide along with owning mo fishin.... the shirts are cool and catchy too has a big MF on the pocket..... thereis a oyster reef inbetween ono and the mainland..... and if your in town tomm i might can hook you up with another guy that likes to inshore fish..... alsoyou can pm garbo


----------



## Nite Legend (Oct 12, 2009)

I will also be sure to stop in at mo's. Where exactly is he????


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

He's in front of Zeke's Marina on the beach rd.


----------



## Nite Legend (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Nite Legend (10/12/2009)*THANKS Pier#r ARE YOU ON ECPFF ALSO???


One, and the same :letsdrink

Best of luck to ya!


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

It's going to be REAL challenging fish for reds in Orange Beach this weekend. The wind is going to howl and the IFA has a redfish tourny out of Orange Beach this weekend. With the wind blowing the guys won'tbe making the long runs - so they'll stay close. that means a lot of competition for Spots(pun intended) 

The lights at night is one good way to beat the crowds.

Good Luck!


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Chris at Top Gun in the Winn Dixie Shopping Center has a wealth of Info as well. Mo can be a little hard to get info from and sometimes he is not there. Top Gun also has INCREDIBLE prices on lead right now. I was shocked when I went in the other day and saw the low prices. They also have live shrimp and plenty of other bait.


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

The wind is already howling...and it isn't gonna get any better.....


----------



## Nite Legend (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone and yes I do know about the weather. I figure the north bank along the alabama/mississippi state line would be a decent area to check, in the intracoastal waterway, and maybe the lee shore along ono island..


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

> *Buckyt (10/12/2009)*I was there last week and saw guides anchored under the bridge at the pass. I saw one boat catch a nice redfish, photo it and release. These folks were using live LY's on bottom.


WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!!


----------

